# Tuning Adapter Not Detected/In Use



## SlackerKing

I just received my new Tivo Edge and setup my CableCARD and Tuning Adapter with Spectrum but we can't seem to get the TA to be detected by the Tivo. In the Devices menu the TA keeps switching back and forth between No Tuning Adapter and Tuning Adapter in User. The light on the TA is solid. This is a new Tivo, TA, and CableCARD.

We tried the following all to no avail.

Unpluging the TA from power, USB and COAX, waiting, then reconnecting it.
Rebooting the Tivo with and without the TA connected, the plugging the TA back in
Verified everything was paired correctly at Spectrum
Spectrum tech sent various signals, but nothing helped.
Even switched over to the TA I was replacing because my old XL4 finally died. I know it was working before the XL4 started showing a 22: Staging and basically stopped working because it says it can't connect to the Tivo service, even though it does.
Tried both USB ports on the Tivo. The Tivo Help site said to use the TOP USB port on the Edge, but they are side-by-side.
I get channels, but not all premium, though.

If I am in Live TV mode, I keep getting a Communication Failure stating the Tivo box is unable to communicate with the TA.

My Tivo Roamio is also using a CableCARD and TA and it works fine. The new Tivo is connected the same way.

Does anyone else have any suggestions or is this brand new Tivo Edge DOA?


----------



## cwoody222

“Verified everything was paired correctly at Spectrum”

This is your problem. Spectrum is too stupid to know how to pair correctly.

Call back.


----------



## SlackerKing

Could be. I actually have a tech coming out next Saturday, so hopefully it will get fixed then.


----------



## ehardman

I have had this issue multiple times. Call TiVo cable card support. PITA to fix.


----------



## H2ZX

Is possible the Tivo is defective, bad USB port or something else.


----------



## rustylonghorn

Just got 2 new TiVo Edge boxes, and I am with Cox Cable. Both cannot get all the channels, and even on the channels that it does get you constantly have this message pop up every minute so you can't watch anything: "The TiVo Box cannot communicate with the Tuning Adapter". Have spent 7 hours with 3 different the high-level tech support people at Cox Cable Cad Support; we have repaired the cable cards around 10 times and re-initiated the Tuning Adapters over 10 times. Have changed the cable cards 3 times on each TiVo Edge and have changed the Tuning Adapters 3 times on each TiVo Edge. Have also changed all the cables 3 times. This is definitely not a Cable TV provider issue. I was upgrading from 2 TiVo Premiere XL4 boxes that we re-installed this morning, and they work perfectly after removing the new TiVo Edge boxes. Looking at the Software Version on both new TiVo Edge boxes it is 2 years old at "21.9.2.siver.RC5-USM-12-D6F", the latest version is 21.11...". The TiVo Edge is supposed to update the software immediately upon start-up for the first time, and keep automatically checking for update every day, and you can also "force" an update by going to "Network Settings", then "TiVo Service Connection" and clicking on it to force a software update, but the software is not updating. I have now found through research that this is a known TiVo issue of not communicating with Tuning Adapters from when the Edge was first introduced over 2 years ago. Cox Cable Stores are telling people that new TiVo boxes are no longer compatible with the Cox Cable TV system as they cannot get the new TiVo boxes to work. Sounds like TiVo is on the way to being a defunct company.


----------



## cwoody222

The Edge Tuning Adapter issue was fixed end of October 2019 with version 21.9.2.1.v8-USM-12.

Your version is from June 2020.

So I would say your cable company did not provision the TA properly.

Also, there is no way to force a software update nor does it check immediately upon startup. However, since your version is quite old, it should download after a few connection attempts or days. I’d leave it plugged in and connected and give it a few days.


----------



## rustylonghorn

I spoke yesterday with the top Tech Support person at Cox, there is no one higher, and after 3 different techs "provisioning the TA" 10 different times, I seriously doubt this is entirely a "Cox" issue. And even if it is, this thing should not be so much trouble to set up that you have to spend over 7 hours attempting to get it to work. Besides why do my older TiVo boxes work perfectly if it is a "Cox " issue. This is definitely a "TiVo Edge" compatibility issue in one form or another. TiVo tech support was useless and a complete waste of time when I talked to them yesterday, they have no idea why it does not work and offered no solutions at all other changing cables and tuning adapters. This whole "cable card" based product is on the "outs" anyway as fewer and fewer people are using this older technology and it is very hard to get proper support from either TiVo or the Cable companies, because knowledgeable techs about the issues are rare.


----------



## Keiichi25

I am in the same situation, where my TiVo Bolt died and I was provisioned a Refurbed Edge. I'm on Cox as well.

The TiVo would get the channels, however, it keeps coming up with the Tuning Adapter communication issue and I tried another TA, no luck.

On the Edge side, it does flash between 'No Tuning Adapter' to 'Tuning Adapter in Use' with the later just on for a moment.

I also had my TiVo on for at least 3 days (Got it on Friday, still no resolution to it, other than seeing one time it decided to not detect the cable card when I checked in on it and restarted it.)

At the same time, I am literally stuck with the Apps on it not working.

Hulu will come up, but when you try to play a video, it would do the channel promo, then the series promo, but after that, it says it errors trying to show the show itself.

Vudu, Netflix, and Amazon Video won't even load, citing v337.

I'm a long time TiVo user, so kind of getting disappointed if this is what I should be expecting in the case with Cox and maybe I have to resort to using their box and a Roku now.


----------



## Etchay

Ditto here after installing a provided renewed Edge Unit after my previous Edge Unit only lasted 6 weeks.

I too have a Spectrum tech coming out on Friday... until then you can kill the power to the tuning adapter and you will get a pass-through of all channels that do not require the tuning adapter. The TiVo "communications" error will quit popping up in the middle of watching what channels do not require the tuning adapter. At least you can watch most channels until fixed.


----------



## djn602

exact same issue. find a solution?



SlackerKing said:


> I just received my new Tivo Edge and setup my CableCARD and Tuning Adapter with Spectrum but we can't seem to get the TA to be detected by the Tivo. In the Devices menu the TA keeps switching back and forth between No Tuning Adapter and Tuning Adapter in User. The light on the TA is solid. This is a new Tivo, TA, and CableCARD.
> 
> We tried the following all to no avail.
> 
> Unpluging the TA from power, USB and COAX, waiting, then reconnecting it.
> Rebooting the Tivo with and without the TA connected, the plugging the TA back in
> Verified everything was paired correctly at Spectrum
> Spectrum tech sent various signals, but nothing helped.
> Even switched over to the TA I was replacing because my old XL4 finally died. I know it was working before the XL4 started showing a 22: Staging and basically stopped working because it says it can't connect to the Tivo service, even though it does.
> Tried both USB ports on the Tivo. The Tivo Help site said to use the TOP USB port on the Edge, but they are side-by-side.
> I get channels, but not all premium, though.
> 
> If I am in Live TV mode, I keep getting a Communication Failure stating the Tivo box is unable to communicate with the TA.
> 
> My Tivo Roamio is also using a CableCARD and TA and it works fine. The new Tivo is connected the same way.
> 
> Does anyone else have any suggestions or is this brand new Tivo Edge DOA?


----------



## Keiichi25

So far, it is been a week for me, been checking up on it and no solution so far.

The last I heard from TiVo is 'they are aware of it and working on it'... But meanwhile, my living room TiVo Roamio which is still working, has no issues what so ever.

I also confirmed I am on the same version as rustylonghorn, 21.9.2.siver.RC5-USM-12-D6F, and the box has been on for a week with no updates and no resolution.


----------



## SlackerKing

The Spectrum tech came out today and couldn't fix the issue. He said it was paring issue on their side and to take my cable cards and tuning adapters to the Spectrum store and have them remove the old TA and CC, which then did. So now, I have the new TA and CC for my new Edge and my older Roamio has it's own TA and CC, which works perfectly.

I called Spectrum again and they confirmed my new TA and CC are paired correctly to the Edge, but the TA in the setup screen keeps switching between and forth between "No Tuning Adapter" and "Tuning Adapter in use", so annoying.

My Tivo software version is also 21.9.2.siver.RC5-USM-12-D6F. The Edge has been on for 9 days and still hasn't updated the 21.11. They really need to provide a better way force the update because the instructions I found online don't work.

Since I tried TWO different TAs and CCs and have the same issue, this definitely seems like an issue with the Tivo Edge. I plan on calling them next week and getting a new Edge sent out, but if it comes with the same software version I doubt it will help.


----------



## djn602

SlackerKing said:


> The Spectrum tech came out today and couldn't fix the issue. He said it was paring issue on their side and to take my cable cards and tuning adapters to the Spectrum store and have them remove the old TA and CC, which then did. So now, I have the new TA and CC for my new Edge and my older Roamio has it's own TA and CC, which works perfectly.
> 
> I called Spectrum again and they confirmed my new TA and CC are paired correctly to the Edge, but the TA in the setup screen keeps switching between and forth between "No Tuning Adapter" and "Tuning Adapter in use", so annoying.
> 
> My Tivo software version is also 21.9.2.siver.RC5-USM-12-D6F. The Edge has been on for 9 days and still hasn't updated the 21.11. They really need to provide a better way force the update because the instructions I found online don't work.
> 
> Since I tried TWO different TAs and CCs and have the same issue, this definitely seems like an issue with the Tivo Edge. I plan on calling them next week and getting a new Edge sent out, but if it comes with the same software version I doubt it will help.


Definitely an Edge issue here.


----------



## Etchay

djn602 said:


> Definitely an Edge issue here.


Agreed... Spectrum Techs did all they could including providing new tuning adapter and confirming correct pairing. TiVo tech support acknowledged that this appears to be an issue with the Edge, and further ackowledged that the "renewed" unit they had provided to me was actually originally returned for a tuning adapter issue. Guess it was not correctly "renewed" as I apparently got somebody else's problem. Another "renewed" Edge Unit is on its way.. Praying this will finally resolve this issue for me, as I have 4 other Mini's contingent on a properly functioning Edge unit.


----------



## Hogboy

Installed my new Tivo Edge on 3/17/22 and have nothing but problems. First it took forever for Spectrum to recognize my cablecard. Finally got connected. Then the Tuning adapter switches between connecting and disconnecting giving me an error code of V88. Cannot access Netflix or Prime Video thru apps - get V337 error code. Tivo unit seems to randomly reboot on it's own while watching TV. Have contacted first Spectrum, and everything on their end looks normal. Contacted Tivo support and was told the V337 error code is being worked on. My old Tivo Premier 4 is flawless with no problems. Are these new Tivo Edge units problematic? I am hoping that Tivo will send me another unit, as I have been fighting these problems for 2 days now. Anyone else having multiple problems? Any advice on a solution? Please advise. Thank you.


----------



## apexadam

rustylonghorn said:


> I spoke yesterday with the top Tech Support person at Cox, there is no one higher, and after 3 different techs "provisioning the TA" 10 different times, I seriously doubt this is entirely a "Cox" issue. And even if it is, this thing should not be so much trouble to set up that you have to spend over 7 hours attempting to get it to work. Besides why do my older TiVo boxes work perfectly if it is a "Cox " issue. This is definitely a "TiVo Edge" compatibility issue in one form or another. TiVo tech support was useless and a complete waste of time when I talked to them yesterday, they have no idea why it does not work and offered no solutions at all other changing cables and tuning adapters. This whole "cable card" based product is on the "outs" anyway as fewer and fewer people are using this older technology and it is very hard to get proper support from either TiVo or the Cable companies, because knowledgeable techs about the issues are rare.


Sad but true. It took me a few TA's, 2x Cards, and talking to the right Spectrum provisioner to get mine to work. Still one solitary channel in the lineup never works, ever. Spectrum finally told me they just don't care and Tivo said they can't do anything about it.


----------



## Keiichi25

Hogboy said:


> Installed my new Tivo Edge on 3/17/22 and have nothing but problems. First it took forever for Spectrum to recognize my cablecard. Finally got connected. Then the Tuning adapter switches between connecting and disconnecting giving me an error code of V88. Cannot access Netflix or Prime Video thru apps - get V337 error code. Tivo unit seems to randomly reboot on it's own while watching TV. Have contacted first Spectrum, and everything on their end looks normal. Contacted Tivo support and was told the V337 error code is being worked on. My old Tivo Premier 4 is flawless with no problems. Are these new Tivo Edge units problematic? I am hoping that Tivo will send me another unit, as I have been fighting these problems for 2 days now. Anyone else having multiple problems? Any advice on a solution? Please advise. Thank you.


At the moment, there is no solution.

The issue is definitely with TiVo and at best, you can approach their customer support and pester them about the situation.

I would suggest also looking at your TiVo's current software version and mention it to them.

As noted in this thread, one of the culprits is the fact that the TiVo Edge may be on the older version and has not 'updated' properly.

So far, two people (Myself included) see we are on 21.9.2.silver.RC5-USM-12-D6F. And I noted to them and sent another Customer Service report after waiting for a week for it to update to see it has not been resolved or moved to the 21.11 version.


----------



## rmcleran

Same issue here with software update and Spectrum cable-card/Adapter. Just finished long chat with TIVO tech without resolution (they'll send me an email when they find the answer - not holding my breath). Hoping that resolves the issue of no sound when in Quick Mode for recorded shows. Spectrum tech shows up tomorrow to check things out, but I'm not counting on any success. Should have stayed with my Roamio which was working but had a broken and unrepairable HDMI port.


----------



## SlackerKing

Well, Spectrum came out Saturday and wasn't able to fix the issue. I went into the Tivo Diagnostics screen and down at the bottom under the CableCARD section the Connection Status keeps switching between Initializing...Fatal Error - Disconnected, reset...Initializing.

Called up Tivo again and they confirmed something was wrong with the Tivo software and are sending a brand new replacement unit in the next few days. They said they would test it before shipping. Hopefully it still works when it arrives.


----------



## Keiichi25

SlackerKing said:


> Well, Spectrum came out Saturday and wasn't able to fix the issue. I went into the Tivo Diagnostics screen and down at the bottom under the CableCARD section the Connection Status keeps switching between Initializing...Fatal Error - Disconnected, reset...Initializing.
> 
> Called up Tivo again and they confirmed something was wrong with the Tivo software and are sending a brand new replacement unit in the next few days. They said they would test it before shipping. Hopefully it still works when it arrives.


Please keep us up to date to see if they do so and if they sent it with the more recent version. The last message I got from them today was:


> This is a response to your concern regarding the issue on your tuning adapter and being not able to get your streaming service. We acknowledge you bringing this to our attention. We are sorry for the delayed response as we are receiving high volume of emails than the usual.
> 
> After a careful review on your account, we were able to verify that this is an ongoing issue. We apologize for the inconvenience this has caused you. We understand how this affects your viewing experience. Please be informed that we are currently conducting an investigation to resolve the issue. Rest assured that you will receive an email notification once the issue will be resolved. As of this moment, your patience will be very much appreciated


And they promptly closed the case again (Despite me saying do not do this until it is actually resolved).


----------



## Hogboy

Keiichi25 said:


> At the moment, there is no solution.
> 
> The issue is definitely with TiVo and at best, you can approach their customer support and pester them about the situation.
> 
> I would suggest also looking at your TiVo's current software version and mention it to them.
> 
> As noted in this thread, one of the culprits is the fact that the TiVo Edge may be on the older version and has not 'updated' properly.
> 
> So far, two people (Myself included) see we are on 21.9.2.silver.RC5-USM-12-D6F. And I noted to them and sent another Customer Service report after waiting for a week for it to update to see it has not been resolved or moved to the 21.11 version.


I also have been waiting for the new update to 21.11 version. I have tried every way to force an update, but no luck. All I can think of is that the software people are holding the new update while they try and work all all of the known bugs and glitches. I agreed to have them send me another unit to try, and extend my 30 day return policy to 90 days. If this one does not work I will return it and look for a used Roamio unit.


----------



## Keiichi25

Well, called them up yesterday and they understand it is an issue and are 'still working on it'...

In my case, they wouldn't send a new unit, and they are trying to deal with it.

In the meantime, I had to switch to a Roku to watch streaming stuff since I can't on the TiVo.

I strongly encourage other people with the issue to submit a ticket with them to be aware of the number of customers currently affected and noting the software version they are on as well as number of days this started to affect them so they have at least an inkling of the number of users and days of disruption this is causing.


----------



## rustylonghorn

I called last week into TiVo Technical Support and requested that I talk to the "Supervisor", I told them that the likely problem was that TiVo's Servers were not updating the software on any new device (Edge) that is placed into service. I told them that it appears that TiVo's Servers are getting a message that tells them the new boxes are getting the Software update, but in fact they are not. I requested that they check their server for this problem, and the Supervisor told me that she would immediately send an email to their software engineers outlining this possible issue. This morning I was able to update the software on my 2 new TiVi Edge boxes, and they now work perfectly. Go to Menu, then Settings, then Network Settings, then click TiVo Service Connection and this will download the software update to your TiVo box, when it is done you will have to restart your TiVo box for the software update to be installed on your TiVo box. The software will update to 21.11.1v9, and the Tuning Adapter problem will be solved.

I would like to thank TiVo Technical Support for helping to solve this problem, they have been very supportive and receptive to ideas about it. TiVo Technical Support also took the time to get on a 3-Way Conference call with Cox Cable to make certain that the cable cards and tuning adapters were working properly, and rule that out as a possible issue earlier last week. I would also like to thank Cox Cable for being very patient and supportive in trying to identify the problem that turned out to not be related to their service.


----------



## Hogboy

rustylonghorn said:


> I called last week into TiVo Technical Support and requested that I talk to the "Supervisor", I told them that the likely problem was that TiVo's Servers were not updating the software on any new device (Edge) that is placed into service. I told them that it appears that TiVo's Servers are getting a message that tells them the new boxes are getting the Software update, but in fact they are not. I requested that they check their server for this problem, and the Supervisor told me that she would immediately send an email to their software engineers outlining this possible issue. This morning I was able to update the software on my 2 new TiVi Edge boxes, and they now work perfectly. Go to Menu, then Settings, then Network Settings, then click TiVo Service Connection and this will download the software update to your TiVo box, when it is done you will have to restart your TiVo box for the software update to be installed on your TiVo box. The software will update to 21.11.1v9, and the Tuning Adapter problem will be solved.
> 
> I would like to thank TiVo Technical Support for helping to solve this problem, they have been very supportive and receptive to ideas about it. TiVo Technical Support also took the time to get on a 3-Way Conference call with Cox Cable to make certain that the cable cards and tuning adapters were working properly, and rule that out as a possible issue earlier last week. I would also like to thank Cox Cable for being very patient and supportive in trying to identify the problem that turned out to not be related to their service.


I want to personally thank you for your effort and being key in solving this problem. I just updated my Tivo Edge and restarted the box. So far all of my issues with the Tuning adapter, unable to access apps and glitches are gone. You are a God ! I kept telling customer support the same thing, but they would not pursue it. Thank you again, I have fought with this for 5 days.


----------



## rmd3003

rustylonghorn said:


> I called last week into TiVo Technical Support and requested that I talk to the "Supervisor", I told them that the likely problem was that TiVo's Servers were not updating the software on any new device (Edge) that is placed into service. I told them that it appears that TiVo's Servers are getting a message that tells them the new boxes are getting the Software update, but in fact they are not. I requested that they check their server for this problem, and the Supervisor told me that she would immediately send an email to their software engineers outlining this possible issue. This morning I was able to update the software on my 2 new TiVi Edge boxes, and they now work perfectly. Go to Menu, then Settings, then Network Settings, then click TiVo Service Connection and this will download the software update to your TiVo box, when it is done you will have to restart your TiVo box for the software update to be installed on your TiVo box. The software will update to 21.11.1v9, and the Tuning Adapter problem will be solved.
> 
> I would like to thank TiVo Technical Support for helping to solve this problem, they have been very supportive and receptive to ideas about it. TiVo Technical Support also took the time to get on a 3-Way Conference call with Cox Cable to make certain that the cable cards and tuning adapters were working properly, and rule that out as a possible issue earlier last week. I would also like to thank Cox Cable for being very patient and supportive in trying to identify the problem that turned out to not be related to their service.


Very nice. Awesome job!!!


----------



## djn602

rustylonghorn said:


> I called last week into TiVo Technical Support and requested that I talk to the "Supervisor", I told them that the likely problem was that TiVo's Servers were not updating the software on any new device (Edge) that is placed into service. I told them that it appears that TiVo's Servers are getting a message that tells them the new boxes are getting the Software update, but in fact they are not. I requested that they check their server for this problem, and the Supervisor told me that she would immediately send an email to their software engineers outlining this possible issue. This morning I was able to update the software on my 2 new TiVi Edge boxes, and they now work perfectly. Go to Menu, then Settings, then Network Settings, then click TiVo Service Connection and this will download the software update to your TiVo box, when it is done you will have to restart your TiVo box for the software update to be installed on your TiVo box. The software will update to 21.11.1v9, and the Tuning Adapter problem will be solved.
> 
> I would like to thank TiVo Technical Support for helping to solve this problem, they have been very supportive and receptive to ideas about it. TiVo Technical Support also took the time to get on a 3-Way Conference call with Cox Cable to make certain that the cable cards and tuning adapters were working properly, and rule that out as a possible issue earlier last week. I would also like to thank Cox Cable for being very patient and supportive in trying to identify the problem that turned out to not be related to their service.


Guess I should have asked for a supervisor. I asked about the software version as their own website says a newer one is out there. Four calls with them and the wanted to send we a power adapter for my new edge. Oh well, it’s good now and if you got them to fix it, Thanks


----------



## Keiichi25

Check your machines tonight. I just did and found my TiVo Edge just got updated to the 21.11.1v9 version.

My problem is now partially fixed.

Able to use my streaming services when I originally could not, so that is a plus.

Current issue is, now Tuning Adapter is 'in use' but not getting the right TA State for channels, so now I have no channels working at the moment. Will be having a Cox Technician coming out tomorrow to look at the Tuning adapter. Already spoke with their remote tech and unable to get it to show channels at the moment.

I should clarify that when I reboot the Tuning Adapter, I get picture during the bootup time, but once it connects to the TA, lose all channel access.


----------



## rmd3003

Keiichi25 said:


> Current issue is, now Tuning Adapter is 'in use' but not getting the right TA State for channels, so now I have no channels working at the moment. Will be having a Cox Technician coming out tomorrow to look at the Tuning adapter. Already spoke with their remote tech and unable to get it to show channels at the moment.
> 
> I should clarify that when I reboot the Tuning Adapter, I get picture during the bootup time, but once it connects to the TA, lose all channel access.


It could be that your TA is not authorized/provisioned. 
Go to TIVO settings for tuning adapter and check "Tuning Adapter Diagnostics". 
*Under "Switched Digital Video" you should see Authorized = Yes.*


----------



## djn602

Keiichi25 said:


> Check your machines tonight. I just did and found my TiVo Edge just got updated to the 21.11.1v9 version.
> 
> My problem is now partially fixed.
> 
> Able to use my streaming services when I originally could not, so that is a plus.
> 
> Current issue is, now Tuning Adapter is 'in use' but not getting the right TA State for channels, so now I have no channels working at the moment. Will be having a Cox Technician coming out tomorrow to look at the Tuning adapter. Already spoke with their remote tech and unable to get it to show channels at the moment.
> 
> I should clarify that when I reboot the Tuning Adapter, I get picture during the bootup time, but once it connects to the TA, lose all channel access.


Well it did completely fix my tuning adaptor with spectrum. Good luck! Hope the figure it out.


----------



## Keiichi25

rmd3003 said:


> It could be that your TA is not authorized/provisioned.
> Go to TIVO settings for tuning adapter and check "Tuning Adapter Diagnostics".
> *Under "Switched Digital Video" you should see Authorized = Yes.*


I spoke with the Cox Cablecard support and they said they had done everything on their end. I will check again when I get home before the tech gets in.


----------



## Keiichi25

Turns out that my Cable Provider's Cable Card Support tech failed to re-do the provisioning. So it is now working properly for me.


----------



## rmd3003

Keiichi25 said:


> Turns out that my Cable Provider's Cable Card Support tech failed to re-do the provisioning. So it is now working properly for me.


That's great news. Congrats.

Now, unfortunately we think that cable company's "support" know what they are doing. Most of the time they have scripts with basic answers - that's all. I've been lied to by support that "cable card is defective", "probably signal problems", "take back tuning adapter and replace" and so on. Most of them have no idea how to correctly provision cable cards, and many have no idea how tuning adapter looks (just ask about TA blinking LED or what status LED should be when provisioned correctly).

Also when the tech comes in he calls "engineering", not dummies at "support". That's why our cable cards and TA adapters suddenly activate after tech's visit (well, most of the time).


----------



## Keiichi25

rmd3003 said:


> That's great news. Congrats.
> 
> Now, unfortunately we think that cable company's "support" know what they are doing. Most of the time they have scripts with basic answers - that's all. I've been lied to by support that "cable card is defective", "probably signal problems", "take back tuning adapter and replace" and so on. Most of them have no idea how to correctly provision cable cards, and many have no idea how tuning adapter looks (just ask about TA blinking LED or what status LED should be when provisioned correctly).
> 
> Also when the tech comes in he calls "engineering", not dummies at "support". That's why our cable cards and TA adapters suddenly activate after tech's visit (well, most of the time).


Well, in this case, it is the tech onsite knowing what to look for versus the random person who sitting in some remote location and trying to follow a script with a system that may be a bit archaic.

When I was on the phone with the Cable Card Tech at the time, he was having problems with the database for my area and I was trying to point him to make sure the card and ta were paired, but didn't realize he probably didn't see if it was provisioned.


----------



## rmcleran

rmcleran said:


> Same issue here with software update and Spectrum cable-card/Adapter. Just finished long chat with TIVO tech without resolution (they'll send me an email when they find the answer - not holding my breath). Hoping that resolves the issue of no sound when in Quick Mode for recorded shows. Spectrum tech shows up tomorrow to check things out, but I'm not counting on any success. Should have stayed with my Roamio which was working but had a broken and unrepairable HDMI port.


Our TIVO Edge got updated to 21.11.1 within the past day or day (I hadn't been checking). TA still isn't showing up despite efforts two days ago by two Spectrum techs (one somewhat knowledgeable about TIVO and the other, a supervisor, very knowledgeable). Replaced the TA and still no joy. The supervisor said that Spectrum had identified a problem with the USB 3.0 port apparently not being backward compatible with the USB 2.0 port on the Cisco TA (I think I'm relaying his opinion correctly); he said that he had identified the problem while online with both Spectrum and TIVO developers.

Regarding the software update, I can't understand why the update process is so belabored - why not just be able to download the updated software (actually firmware) to a USB drive and install it via a USB port, or, like the Roamio, have a specific menu item to check for updates and install. Seems like a fairly simple solution. 

Now I'll have to check to see if I'm getting the sound track in Quick Mode (too late tonight to check it out).


----------



## SlackerKing

Well, I got my new Edge in today and right after I took the plastic wrap off the box I pulled up my existing Edge that wasn't working and see that the TA is now working. I looked and sometime since last post on Monday my Edge updated to version 21.11.1.v9-USM-12-D6F, so that must be what fixed it.

They really, really need a better way to force a software update instead of it taking weeks.


----------



## rmcleran

The update to 21.11.1 (which occurred within the past two days) fixed the no sound in Quick Mode issue, but did not fix no TA issue. Have rebooted the Edge as well as the TA several times, and still no joy.


----------



## cwoody222

rmcleran said:


> The supervisor said that Spectrum had identified a problem with the USB 3.0 port apparently not being backward compatible with the USB 2.0 port on the Cisco TA (I think I'm relaying his opinion correctly); he said that he had identified the problem while online with both Spectrum and TIVO developers.


I call BS on this. That would mean no Edge would work with any TA with USB 2.0 which is probably every TA in the wild.

As usual, Spectrum techs lie or just don’t know.



rmcleran said:


> Regarding the software update, I can't understand why the update process is so belabored - why not just be able to download the updated software (actually firmware) to a USB drive and install it via a USB port, or, like the Roamio, have a specific menu item to check for updates and install. Seems like a fairly simple solution.
> 
> Now I'll have to check to see if I'm getting the sound track in Quick Mode (too late tonight to check it out).


The process to perform a software update on an Edge is the exact same as on Roamio and on every TiVo for the past 20 years. You make a connection to the service. If an update is available, you get it.


----------



## rmcleran

Just because it's been the same for 20 years doesn't mean there isn't a better way. I connected dozens of times with the Edge and the earlier version never updated. The TIVO person I talked with said they were working on it (obviously, from this community's discussion as well as the TIVO tech's comment, there were others having the same problem). There was an issue, fortunately eventually corrected, which was preventing some Edges from updating using their historical process. 

Anyway, the problem was finally worked out and the Edge updated to the current version.


----------



## rmd3003

I don't understand why Tivo Edge units would behave differently. I've had mine for a few weeks and it works flawlessly. I also asked my coworker with Edge - no issues too. 
I've been building computers for decades and hardware either broken or it's not. It can't fix itself. 99.9% of a time it's user error - in this case cable company and or/user. I've been lied to by CC tech support so many times that I simply don't believe a word they are saying. Last one was when I lost a few HBO channels (not all). Well, tech replied that cable card is defective. I was naive enough to take it back to replace. Took one week until they found a tech who can actually provision it correctly. Some HBO channels are still missing. Multiple calls until I found "very knowledgeable" tech who said that they moved some HBO channels to SDV and I didn't need new cable card.


----------



## cwoody222

rmcleran said:


> Just because it's been the same for 20 years doesn't mean there isn't a better way. I connected dozens of times with the Edge and the earlier version never updated. The TIVO person I talked with said they were working on it (obviously, from this community's discussion as well as the TIVO tech's comment, there were others having the same problem). There was an issue, fortunately eventually corrected, which was preventing some Edges from updating using their historical process.
> 
> Anyway, the problem was finally worked out and the Edge updated to the current version.


Right. There was an (alleged) issue with (some) Edge units updating.

That doesn't mean Edge units have a different process for updating than Roamios or that a new process is needed.

It means there was a temporary issue that was resolved.

You said, "like the Roamio, have a specific menu item to check for updates and install". They already do. It was just temporarily broken.


----------



## cwoody222

rmd3003 said:


> I don't understand why Tivo Edge units would behave differently. I've had mine for a few weeks and it works flawlessly. I also asked my coworker with Edge - no issues too.
> I've been building computers for decades and hardware either broken or it's not. It can't fix itself. 99.9% of a time it's user error - in this case cable company and or/user. I've been lied to by CC tech support so many times that I simply don't believe a word they are saying. Last one was when I lost a few HBO channels (not all). Well, tech replied that cable card is defective. I was naive enough to take it back to replace. Took one week until they found a tech who can actually provision it correctly. Some HBO channels are still missing. Multiple calls until I found "very knowledgeable" tech who said that they moved some HBO channels to SDV and I didn't need new cable card.


Exactly.

Not every Edge unit was having the SDV issues.

Either:
1) There was no "Edge SDV issue" and we simply had coincidental problems of multiple cable installers not properly provisioning some new buyers' Tuning Adapters. This is entirely possible given the amount of times cable installers have no clue.

2) There was, in fact, an issue with some Edge units connecting with TAs with an older SW version (that shipped pre-loaded from the factory and was likely not meant to be in use for long in the wild) and simultaneously an issue with some Edge units not being able to update to a "fixed" SW version. Once that update issue was fixed (supposedly shortly after a customer proposed to TiVo that such a problem was occurring), the affected units updated and the TA issues were resolved.


----------



## Johnny Stigler

ehardman said:


> I have had this issue multiple times. Call TiVo cable card support. PITA to fix.


When I put in a New Edge with Spectrum Cable Card & TA there were several Spectrum guys involved. I sent them away and started again in the morning. I had the best luck calling TiVo. They then gave me a Spectrum number that was familiar with the TA & TiVo. Made sure the pairing was correct. Had several choices on the services to select from. The one that matched the pgm & station name and HD worked fine. Took overnight to get the pairing to match but then all was good. Now to to the TiVo and go to the TA and scroll up and down. You have Tuner 0 to 5.
It gives the frequency and channel number. Look at the Signal level. It should be around 94%. SigNoise around 37db. Level must be less than 100 or you are too hot. Put an attenuator to get the level to around 94. If you are too hot it will pixelate. Spectrum has no clue how to trouble shoot this stuff. I had them out several times.
I had a spectrum analyzer and MPEG stream analyzer on this project before I got it more or less reliable.
Johnny


----------



## Carter Blumeyer

It's a EDGE issue.. the box does not even see the TA when you plug it in.. I have a couple of TA all will work in other TiVos(bolt, premier) if I swap around except for my one EDGE unit.. ....wait a min.... I just put a card and a TA that was working on my bolt in the edge and now it seems it!... Huh so maybe it's a marriage issue... Thought I had the issue narrowed down then this . Sorry for no help


----------

